# Grand Canyon and pregnant?



## Dri24 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello. I am looking for opinions regarding rafting the second half of the gc 6 months pregant in December. I am in shape and a low risk pregnancy. So far Im feeling great and the second trimester is suppose to be even better. Can I can I meet everyone a day after lava falls and skip the rapids after phantom ranch? If I do swim what are the chances of hitting a rock? I am not as concerned about the cold or camping since I am use to that but experienced opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

I've never been called a nervous Nellie but I guess my question is why would you want to do that six months pregnant? I've done the lower half guided in July and granted the conditions will be much different in the winter, but the canyon absolutely tests your mettle. I wouldn't be concerned about the rapids I would be concerned about your level of comfort, General living conditions for an extended amount of time in an extreme environment , and the risk that something medical or health related occurred while on the trip.

Seems like undue risk in my opinion and a trip you could do at a later date and probably enjoy it more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

What does your doctor think? I would specifically talk to them about cold water shock and affects on a fetus. That would seem to be your worst ridk, specifically the affects on blood pressure and the heart.

I believe people walk around Lava and you can meet your crew at Tequila Beach. Granted, the walk through those initial boulders may be more hazardous.

I am unfamiliar with anyway to avoid Horn unless you are willing to do an epic hike from phantom to Monument Creek. Likely overnight in December. Maybe Granite but that is some funky water and shoreline to guarantee a landing.

Creativity can solve alot but I would ultimately weigh the advice of your doctor heavily. And know help can be hours to days (storms, satellite signal, etc) away.


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

I am the wrong sex to have ever been pregnant...I am old ish... does that count??. but I've done the whole trip in Dec about three times. Twice it was beautiful.... once it was cold and windy with snow pelting my face several days. More people have bigger adventures walking Rapids than running them. What's the skill level of your crew? Are you likely to swim a little? A lot? At the end of the day it depends heavily on your comfort level with your situation and how risk averse YOU are. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## amv48 (Mar 27, 2011)

Your doc will likely say no way. I would wait. My wife went on the Gila for 3 days at 6 mos and was uncomfortable, then in the San Juan at 8mos for 3 days and was more uncomfortable. I think you'll be uncomfortable, plus the risk to your precious cargo is something you need to consider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

The best advice I could give you would be to say, don't do it. It could be fine, but if it wasn't, you could alter another persons life permanantly in a bad way, like if you were walking around a rapid, scrambling over boulders, and and fell with your baby's head right into a boulder, would suck for the child, probly make you feel horrible to. 

That would be my judgement call in this situation.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

obviously, as others above have said, it's up to you and the risk you want to accept.

Now, my two cents says no way. If anything funny starts happening you're way too far from care to fix it. I mean, now-a-days, babies born that early can survive if care is available. I've just had too many friends have very early deliveries in previously normal pregnancies, and both babies are fine now, but spent months in the hospital. I just can't imagine a positive outcome if either mother had been in the GC at the time.


----------



## JessaQ (May 27, 2014)

It sounds like this is your first pregnancy. Mine, too. I'm just over 20 weeks, and I wouldn't want to go. I've been paddling all summer with my doctor's blessing (until sitting in my ducky became painful), but her cutoff for big water is around 20-24 weeks. Aside from potential risks to the baby, you really have no idea how your body will respond to the different stages of pregnancy. Once the relaxin hormone kicks in, you may experience excruciating joint pain in your feet, SI joints of your hips, and various other places. You may not. There's no way to know. Right now, I cannot sit upright for more than 10 minutes at a time, and I feel as if my feet are being ripped apart. I'm still doing 4 HIIT circuits per week and prenatal yoga once or twice, but some days, I can't walk my dog. Additionally, there are some things that could pop up between now and your trip that require increased medical attention. 
You could develop placenta Previa thatrequires bed rest, or all manner of other fairly common issues that pop up out of nowhere that can be life-threatening to you or your baby. If you are anything like me, you're annoyed and pissed about people telling you all the things you can't do, but I'm rapidly becoming more attached to a comfortable night's sleep and as many pain-free hours as I can muster in a day. That's just me, though. Also, keep in mind that your balance will get worse and risk of injury greater due to loosening ligaments and muscles as your pregnancy progresses. Ultimately, though, this a decision for you, your partner (making an assumption there), and to some extent, your doctor. Good luck, and I jealously wish you continued easy pregnancy.


----------



## raftwench (Jun 8, 2016)

I declined a MFS trip when I was 2 months preggers. That mainly had to do with the fact it was an IVF pregnancy and it was my first time pregnant. I did do a 3 night trip on the Deschutes during my second pregnancy. That time I was 5 months preggers and go figure I was pregnant the old fashioned way. I personally would be a little freaked to do the GC pregnant. Will there be anyone on your trip with medical training? Do you have life flight insurance? How good is your crew? What does your partner think? Ultimately it's your call, just be sure you go prepared for anything to happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

If I was in your group, I'd be uncomfortable with this. There's just too many ways to get injured and too far away from help. I'd actually be more worried about camp injuries than rapids. So, for me, I'd be freaking out the whole trip. But I'm more safety conscious than most people. 

You might as well get used to missing out on boating opportunities. Those kids make trips extra tough.


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

I would have to agree with most here and say it's probably not a good idea. My wife and I were on a hike near our house and watched a pregnant woman fall pretty hard. I have no idea is the baby was affected but the look on that mothers face after falling is something I will never forget. You could see was scared and feeling guilty. She said she wished she would have stayed home. I really hope you never have to experience that. I say it's too risky.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Be smart. Do not go on a Grand Canyon trip pregnant.


----------



## robemega (Feb 24, 2013)

Do some research to help you decide. Here's just one paper about streas hormones (cortisol and adrenaline) during pregnancy. after that, your decision will be easier to make  http://www.psychiatry.emory.edu/PRO...ress and anxiety during pregnancy (mot07).pdf.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Dri24 said:


> Can I meet everyone a day after lava falls and skip the rapids after phantom ranch? If I do swim what are the chances of hitting a rock?


You've got some mixed up geography going on here. Phantom Ranch, which is the only place for private passenger exchanges I know of, is far above Lave Falls and there are lots of significant rapids between Phantom and Lava. Below Lava the commercial outfitters fly passengers out from Whitmore Wash by helicopter but unaware of other ways to get down there, and doubt they'd be flying in December anyway. From that point, I think there are only a few more days on the river.

You also may want to find out more about the hike to Phantom and whether you'd want to do that pregnant.

Good luck figuring it all out,

-AH


----------



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

Took a bunch of paddling trips when my wife was pregnant, latest being when she was just over 7 months. We kept things pretty mellow though. If you've got the time, could try something easier - labyrinth-stillwater for example. 
We went to Quetico/boundary waters, for the 7+ trip.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

This one is easy. No.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

We had a six month prego on my last trip. She hiked in at phantom and did great. Its ultimately up to you. You know what kind of shape you are in and how you would handle it.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

You could hike in at Whitmore (sp?) wash which is below lava. Its the shortest walk but is off the north rim so shuttling rigs and getting to the trail head can be affected by snow conditions.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

A friend was 5 months along for the trip down to Phantom. She took it carefully on rocky hikes to minimize fall risks and rode with the most predictable oarsperson. She wouldn't have missed it for the world. The pictures say it all and we love our "Grand baby". In modern life we have become crazy fearful about everything that is "natural" and want to minimize risk to the point of not living. If a pregnant woman and spouse are comfortable with their choice then it's fine with me and it was fine with our trip leader who is definitely one to cross "i"s and dot "ts". Around the world many women do hard physical labor up to the minute they give birth and many in the US continue to do serious exercise all through their pregnancy. Let's face it we all know there is a much greater risk of injury traveling to the river than being on it.


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

As a physician (not an OB/Gyn) I would have to say no. Statistically you would probably be fine, but I have seen too many cases of pre-term labor that were easily fixed by quick access to medical care that would have been disastrous otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Chuckhaint (Jun 2, 2016)

I am a family med PA-C going on a private GC trip next year. I'm in charge of all things medical on that trip. If we had a pregnant person going and they refused not to go...then I would drop out of the trip and refuse to go. The liability and risk of harm is just too high. If any of my patients asked me about going on a trip like that while pregnant I would strongly encourage them no to go. my two pennies.


----------



## kfalls (Sep 10, 2015)

"In modern life we have become crazy fearful about everything that is "natural" and want to minimize risk to the point of not living."

Yes, and average life expectancy was somewhere around 35. Death from childbirth was also very common. Infant mortality rate was also much higher.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I value the word "natural" about as much as I do "authentic" or "chemical". The person who floats the Grand pregnant is living life no more or less fully than the individual who chooses to stay home. How we mitigate risk is highly personal and negates any attempt to so easily define the value of life.

I hope the OP finds the best decision for them and is happy with it in the long run. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Dri24 said:


> Hello. I am looking for opinions regarding rafting the second half of the gc 6 months pregant in December. I am in shape and a low risk pregnancy. So far Im feeling great and the second trimester is suppose to be even better. Can I can I meet everyone a day after lava falls and skip the rapids after phantom ranch? If I do swim what are the chances of hitting a rock? I am not as concerned about the cold or camping since I am use to that but experienced opinions would be appreciated.


You need to ask yourself.......what's the worst that could happen ......on the river......in December.....6 months pregnant.....:-?


----------



## Shortblade (May 23, 2016)

A baby!! How awesome. My striaght forward advice.Take care of that baby. My advice do the responsible thing.That is what parents do.


----------



## Flagstaff (Aug 6, 2013)

Why risk it? Take your lovely child later in life. 


Flag


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

Really?? There are posts on this thread that stop short of a categoric 'no'? I have never been pregnant[wrong sex!] but am an MD and would strongly advise the OP against something like this. Like others have said, if things started going out of control adequate help may not be available in time.If something bad happened to the baby you would never ever forgive yourself for doing this just to satisfy your ill timed craving for a bit of adventure.

The GC is going to be there for ever and its not going to do you any special favors just because you're pregnant!


----------



## Hi H20 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why not go with your Doctors advice?


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Trejos (Oct 29, 2012)

Just invite you Doctor!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Trejos said:


> Just invite you Doctor!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


My favorite piece of advice!!! LOVE IT


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

A few things to consider, beyond the life and well being of your child AND your own self.

Pregnancy is a wonderful display of the multi-dimensional design involved in our bodies and our lives. I heard an OB-GYN say that 98% of the time he was present at a birth, he was just overpaid baggage, but that other 2% of the time, he earned it ALL. He said he could deliver a baby in his sleep ... that he HAD delivered babies in his sleep ... that it was really the mother who delivered babies, and that it was a natural process. He said that on those occasions where he was needed, he was needed very badly, and that on those occasions, he was needed upon the instant. He said if bleeding starts, you can be gone in minutes. He said such things can and do occur at any time during pregnancies, and I'm not one to doubt him. I've never had to cart out a corpse, but I've watched a group doing it. They were not happy campers. 

I certainly understand wanting to make this trip before your baby is born. You are about to have your life and your priorities rearranged and it may be a while before you can run the Canyon again. But, you certainly Will run that canyon if you wish, be it before or after caring for a child through infancy. It wouldn't be such a bad idea to take your child on a few river trips anyway!
The question I would ask, after considering the life and safety of yourself and your child, would be about the remoteness of the canyon, communications, emergency services if something DOES go wrong, AND the effect of that eventuality on the other people's lives and their trip. I just had to turn down an invitation for a 28 day trip, because of my own frailty of the moment, and because of its potential effect on others.

In "The Complete Wilderness Paddler", Peach turned to John and drawled, "For the good of the trip, Jawn, don't chance it." "For the good of the trip" has become one of my watchwords.

The odds are very good you could make the trip without any incident. The odds, if you are a gambler, are very good. But what are the "stakes" in the game? What are you really playing for? It's like skydiving ... the odds are 40,000:1 in your favor that one of your two chutes will deploy for you, IF everything else goes right. 40,000:1 are pretty good odds. I just don't like the stakes in that game. It's something I'd like to have done, but I doubt much if I will at this late stage in life. (I'm about to enter my 8th decade) 

"What will I wish I'd done? What will I really wish I hadn't done?" (If you haven't been through some of the latter, keep your eyes open! It can truly be Hell to pay!) 
A-a-and, "what would I really advise someone else to do?"

We've all had trips with Other People's Problems. Don't be one. If your physical (or any other) condition will be a problem for others, go another time, pick another group, or just do something else, okay?

Oh, yes, I've swum some of the Big Drops. Lava, for one. You don't really "swim" very much in that stuff. Mostly you just get bashed by the rocks, buried by the waves, held or flushed in a hole, and bubble along until somebody gets to you with a rope or a boat. Or you get stuck somewhere, hopefully where you can breathe. I've never had ANYbody reach me with a rope! People just Do Not Practice Enough! How's your CPR, BTW, in case somebody else needs it? How are Their rescue and Their First Responder skills, in case You need it? 

It's been my experience that most of the injuries are to the feet, legs, and limbs, then ... just wear some decent boots, okay? Scrub and disinfect your hands and nails after using the toilet, and hope everybody else does, too. And ... do not play with the snakes and scorpions, though they are not likely to be so active in winter. Basic common sense.

It comes down to your decision, and it's your choice. Not mine. I'm just another old fool.
But remember: "For the good of the trip," my friend, be wise about it.
"They are so very young, and they have so much to lose." (Warren Harding, the old climber)


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

December is half over and the OP hasn't chimed back in. Did you go? You have 30 responses to your thread. Let us know what you decided!


----------



## marley (Dec 19, 2013)

Randaddy said:


> December is half over and the OP hasn't chimed back in. Did you go? You have 30 responses to your thread. Let us know what you decided!


I imagine now that she's IS 6 months pregnant she realized it was a bad idea on her own. My wife stayed super active throughout her pregnancy, but the idea of rafting the GC in December would have been met with laughter at 6 months.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Or incommunicado in the Canyon...


----------



## marley (Dec 19, 2013)

duct tape said:


> Or incommunicado in the Canyon...


With her baby on board. My wife had a cousin who is still very upset with me for not letting her run the upper Salt with us when she was six months pregnant. I told her now 17 year old daughter about this and she thanks me.


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

I know the op, she did not go. She read the first couple posts, and they confirmed her thoughts that it probably wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Floatin mucho said:


> I know the op, she did not go. She read the first couple posts, and they confirmed her thoughts that it probably wasn't a good idea.


Good! It's great when good advice is solicited, then heeded. Mountain Buzz saves lives.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I'd think about your comfort on the trip, it is December after all. Have you been down GC before ? It's an expedition style trip thru what can rapidly become an unhospitable area if the weather turns to shit. Are you willing to be choppered out if the worst happens? In December you'll not have high flows, which can make some things easier (Lava) and some things harder (Horn Creek). One can hike into Lava, or Granite camp, but not sure what the legality of doing so to join a trip that far down would be. Historically hikers meet their groups at Phantom, or Pipe Creek. We had a 7 month pregnant gal along on a Rio Chama trip, nothing happened thankfully, and we did have 3 EMS personnel on that trip, but it did sorta overshadow things a bit, especially when the bear wandered into camp.

Were I in your position, I think I'd err on the side of caution for all the reasons listed above and take a later trip once you've given birth.

EDIT. I'm a dumb ass, this post is from 2016... Sorry..


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

MNichols said:


> EDIT. I'm a dumb ass, this post is from 2016... Sorry..


The post was resurrected by a spammer for a doula service (spam post deleted).


----------

